# April Yellows



## j_ryman05 (Sep 26, 2009)

Few pics from the past month. Got one more trip planned for memorial weekend. ENJOY....


----------



## j_ryman05 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Few More*

few more


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

**** it boys!


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Any hints on body of water, depths, methods used?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome yellowcats ! Always amazes me how different they can be colored from the same body of water, sometimes just a few yards from each other.
You guys got it going on!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Those are some awesome fish guys. Way to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Your tearing them up!!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Way togo Neighbor!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great fish ! Rookie question- on the big ones, what is the etiquette on eating or turning loose( trophy pic) ? Honestly don't know if they are good to eat


----------



## j_ryman05 (Sep 26, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> Great fish ! Rookie question- on the big ones, what is the etiquette on eating or turning loose( trophy pic) ? Honestly don't know if they are good to eat


Usually we take Photos and release the big sows over 30 lbs. we have had to keep a few due to other circumstances but to be honest a big yellow tastes the same as a small yellow. The only obvious differences are the texture of the meat, and more red meat trimming. Thirsts all i ca n

Hope this helps'
Jeremy


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah - like snapper - size really doesn't matter . Big fish eat the same. Great pics !


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bearwhiz said:


> Any hints on body of water, depths, methods used?


Looks like Lake Texana to me


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Looks like Lake Texana to me


And maybe Colorado river in the 1st 2 pics.


----------

